# Preseason Game #4 (10/17) Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sacramento Kings (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (2-1)

 






 *Thomas & Mack Center, Las Vegas, NV*​ 
 ​ Date: Tuesday, October 17th​ Time: 7:00 pm​ 

 Guards​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Maurice Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Jordan Farmar</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Devin Green</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Smush Parker
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








J.R. Pinnock </td><td align="center" valign="top">








Sasha Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Von Wafer</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Shammond Williams</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Mike Bibby</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Quincy Douby</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Francisco Garcia</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Jason Hart</td></tr></tbody></table>​ ​ <table border="1"><tbody><tr> <td align="center" valign="top">








Kevin Martin</td> <td align="center" valign="top">








Ronnie Price</td> <td align="center" valign="top">








John Salmons</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ 
​ 
 Forwards
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
Brian Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Lamar Odom</td><td align="center" valign="top">
V. Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Ronny Turiaf
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Luke Walton</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Shareef Abdur-Rahim</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Louis Amundson</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Ron Artest</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Maurice Taylor
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Kenny Thomas</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Corliss Williamson</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
Centers​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Kwame Brown
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Andrew Bynum
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Brad Miller</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Vitaly Potapenko</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Justin Williams</td><td align="center" valign="top">








 Loren Woods
</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
 Upcoming Games

​ October 19th - vs.







- FSN
October 22nd - vs.







- KCAL
October 26th - vs.







- TNT​


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Mo Taylor on the Kings hahah the kings must be desperate


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ahh, you beat me to make the game 4 thread :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm.. I can watch a game finally!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Andrew Bynum is a man-child! Only 18 years old, scoring 8 points in his first NBA start against Amare Stoudemire, lets remember that Amare was nearly 20 years old when he was drafated despite coming straighyt from HS. I hope he gets to start this game


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

is it me or does it seem andrew has some small hands???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> is it me or does it seem andrew has some small hands???


Its you.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how can you even see his hands in that picture?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Horry game winner!!!! 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQqJl14vOTY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQqJl14vOTY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

:twave: :worship: :worship: :allhail:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

that Horry highlight is awesome, even though its not exactly how it went down, but what game is that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Horry game winner!!!!
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQqJl14vOTY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQqJl14vOTY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> :twave: :worship: :worship: :allhail:


bahahahaha!!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah that is pretty funny. We sent the Kings into rebuilding mode with that shot.

Gonna be a good game on Tuesday.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Its you.



:yes: for sure. drew's hands are plenty big.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, it will be a good game.

lol, except Sacramento will win though, hehehe. =) :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Silk D said:


> :yes: for sure. drew's hands are plenty big.


im just saying, at times it seems as if he can finish with ease...but somewhat complicates the shot when he doesnt dunk it......


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow that Horry clips is sooo cool


is it from NBA 2k7???


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> wow that Horry clips is sooo cool
> 
> 
> is it from NBA 2k7???


yeah, too bad, i cant play 2k7, only Live :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> im just saying, at times it seems as if he can finish with ease...but somewhat complicates the shot when he doesnt dunk it......



Thats not from hand size, thats from lack of experiance and being young.

They have the NBA press conference pictures they do every year, where you can see just how huge bynums hands are. He isnt suffering from Kobe snydrome by any means. He has nice size hands for his size. Plus the bonus, they are soft. He actually catches the ball and does well not to lose it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

seven hours 'till game time


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is Kobe playing tonight. I hope he doesn't, but on NBA.com it said he was facing Ron.

Either way Im stoked for this game, Walton and Farmar baby!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> im just saying, at times it seems as if he can finish with ease...but somewhat complicates the shot when he doesnt dunk it......


To quote Bill Walton..."Throw it down big fella!"


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Game Time! LETS GO!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mckie is starting tonight. :dead:,


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 2 Kings 0

Vlade Scores!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 2 Kings 0

Kings turnover
Lakers inbound
Lakers Timeout?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I never like to see a player get hurt but after playing for 2 minutes Mckie leaves with an injury. :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 5 Kings 0

Lakers inbound
Lakers miss

kings rebound
Kings miss

Lakers rebond
Lakers for 3 (Parker)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 5 Kings 2


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 5 Kings 4


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Terrible game to watch, it's like seeing guys at the Y play, it looks crappy.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 7 Kings 6


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 7 Kings 9



timeout


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Bynum with an O reboudn but barely gets the dunk to go in.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Terrible game to watch, it's like seeing guys at the Y play, it looks crappy.


I agree, they need to put in Walton or Farmar to run the offense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Radmon is still bricking


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

just an ugly game


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I havent gotten to watch the other 3 games but evrybody is looking really rusty.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't even wan't to do the Pbp anymore.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Vlade still Shooting BRICKS!!!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakers mess up a 3 on 1.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

12-7
Kings half court press
Kings d. foul


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Farmar gets the floater but O. foul on him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum is really earning his minutes out there. Farmar the stud is looking good.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mo Taylor's flops are fake as hell but of course the refs believe them.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Walton, Farmer, and Ronny have great chemistry,


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Boy Farmar has good court vision. 

So far, it doesnt look like Mo Evans is a good passer. He just seems to float his passes, but he is a good defender, rebounder and scorer.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn Wafer!


(He was thinking bout Snyder


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I have not seen any games for the Lakers so far, so I have not seen any of the new players


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The One said:


> Damn Wafer!
> 
> 
> (He was thinking bout Snyder


oops, that was Pinnock


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Not a good lineup right now. Nobody is talking


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 21 Kings 26


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

umm how is the game so far? ugly huh?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> umm how is the game so far? ugly huh?



Yup.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This game is painful to watch.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamars playing like crap. This is where we miss Kobes leadership.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I still think we'll win...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man this is bad really bad. Bynum isn't ready for prime time yet. Has Devin green ever made a basket outside of 15 feet. I mean come on. 

2 baskets in 7 minutes. 

bad game. We need our full squad.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I still think we'll win...



Sorry buddy, but the Lakers aren't winning this game if they can't even a proper inbound pass.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Stop trolling


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Legend_33 said:


> *Stop trolling



**Stop the personal attacks.**


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

How about a score???


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad is 3-7 he's smoking now.

51-40 14 to's


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

good move by Radman


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Ronny and 1


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

very poor defense, tech for lamar. Luckily I can see the game on Tiivoo, or not?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom seems like the most left handed man in the world.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Umm those commentators here on NBATV are borrring, or it is just the game


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

All i know right now is that once Kobe is in the mix, we are going to be a deadly team.

I have very high hopes for the Lakers this season.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what happened last year, why does bibby hate sasha so much? at least stu keeps iterating that.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Both teams go to the line alots, I mean ALOTS


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

78-69 end of 3rd


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers only down 5. Vlad with a very nice pass to Ronny for a nice dunk.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sasha for 3! But a miss. But gets fould and goes to the line for 3.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Radman foul out


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hits all 3 .Lakers down by 2!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I cant express my love for Turiaf


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The energy is all lakers right now. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jump ball. Lakers down 3.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really don't like Devean green, he has devean george tendencies.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> I cant express my love for Turiaf


Yeah Ronny and farmar have been the surprises of preseason for sure.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't think green is going anywhere with this organization. he'll be gone by next season imo.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers with the lead!!! Farmar with a pass to cook and 1!! wooo hooo!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Farmer should be a starter!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

lakers on a 12-1 run.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Cookie hit it, 81-79 Lakers


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

lakers down 2. 7 mins left. 

Laker ball.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ronny with a niiiiice put back. Lakers down 2.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers ball (kings travel)

I am extremely surprised at how much Sasha has expanded his game this summer. He is playing like the white mamba he is :biggrin:s


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is better nothing else to be said Sasha just isn't a pg. Cook's defense is terrible. Ronny playing well. 

We're very competitve.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ronny all over the place hes got 13 and 8 so far.!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Green for the layup and 1!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers up 1! King turnover!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Green And1 86-85 Lakers


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ronny gets fould heads to the line to shoot 2 ...... 1st attempt is .... Good.... 2nd.... is... Good. lakers up 3.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

15 and 8 for Ronny so far.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Green thinking he's kobe. Idiot. Jump ball.... kings win the jump.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers down 1 3 mins left.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

devin green is playing pretty bad on both offense and defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

afobisme said:


> devin green is playing pretty bad on both offense and defense.


true. He cant shoot anything from outside and get smoke by john Salmons. It is pretty much over..
But it is a pretty good game here


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo devin green needs to go. he's just not NBA material.

he's already had a full year to improve, but it seems like he's not improving or even showing potential to improve.

i dont want to waste another 4 years like we did with slava.

is he on a guaranteed contract?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> imo devin green needs to go. he's just not NBA material.
> 
> he's already had a full year to improve, but it seems like he's not improving or even showing potential to improve.
> 
> ...


I agree green made so many bad plays. he needs to play overseas a couple years and refine his skills. 

He was making bad passes, defensive lapses, and missing wide open mid range shots. 

McKie should definitely be kept and Pinnock should be put in our system to learn for a year and he might be a player next season. 

Ronny played really well against proven NBA Vets. he crashes the boards hard, and he has some vr smooth offensive moves, I love his game. 

Luke Walton wa getting touvhed up by Artest alittle bit in this game. 

Can Walton guard well enough to be a starter at 3. 

I'm thinking we should go odom at 3 and Turiaf at 4. 

Famar made some nice plays, he needs to work on his shot, he's starting to run away from it and overpenetrate to pass to non shooters alittle too often. Part of being a good pg is finding the right open man not just any open man. 

Sasha needs to be a two guard as a reserve. 

We really need to think about going zone with some of our reserves.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

It was an entertaining game overall. Nothing to get worried about as these types of games will be completely different with Kwame, Kobe, and Phil Jackson back in the group. 

Sasha, Turiaf, Walton, Farmar, etc all look pretty solid to say the least. 

I expect a 50-32 record for the 06-07 season.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I would cut Green, Mckie, and Wafer in that order.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Who won????


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Kings won by 5 points.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> I would cut Green, Mckie, and Wafer in that order.


I would definitely agree with that order.

On another note, Turiaf is a BEAST!!! :banana: This guy's got hustle and appears to have some game to go with it. At this point, I think we need to reconsider the Madsen/Turiaf comparison.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Our starting five should be...

Farmer or Smush
Kobe
Odom
Ronny
Kwame

Then our *power* bench should be

Smush or Farmer
Sasha
Evans
Walton
Mihm

I dont know about Vladimir...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006101713










<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Radman 15 3-7 0-4 0-0 0 0 2 2 1 0 6 6 
Odom 23 3-5 0-1 6-9 2 4 3 1 1 1 1 12 
Bynum 14 1-2 0-0 2-2 1 4 1 2 1 0 2 4 
McKie 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Parker 20 2-6 1-3 1-1 0 0 2 1 0 0 2 6 
Evans 21 3-8 1-2 1-1 0 3 0 1 2 0 5 8 
Cook 25 3-9 1-2 5-5 1 9 0 1 0 1 0 12 
Walton 18 2-4 0-0 0-0 0 1 6 1 1 1 2 4 
Farmar 27 2-7 0-2 1-3 1 2 3 5 1 0 3 5 
Turiaf 32 5-8 0-0 5-5 3 7 2 4 1 2 5 15 
Green 14 1-7 0-0 3-3 1 3 0 1 2 0 5 5 
Totals 210 30-76 4-17 27-32 10 37 19 21 12 6 34 91 
Percentages: .395 .235 .844 Team Rebounds: None
</pre>

Game Recap

LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Mike Bibby scored 16 points to help the Sacramento Kings beat the Los Angeles Lakers 96-91 in a preseason game Tuesday night.

Kobe Bryant was at the game but did not play for the Lakers. Bryant, who is recovering from knee surgery, practiced with the team Friday and Saturday. 

Ronny Turiaf led the Lakers with 15 points and seven rebounds. Brian Cook had 12 points and nine rebounds, while Lamar Odom added 12 points for Los Angeles, which is 2-2 in the preseason.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

the box score isn't too pretty. I wouldnt mind seeing Turiaf in the starting lineup to start the year


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> Our starting five should be...
> 
> Farmer or Smush
> Kobe
> ...


What's wrong with the Vlad? It's already known that his hand is injured. His disappointing shooting performance is somewhat excusable at this point. I think people still forget that the triangle offense requires some time to get used to. I agree that he is not qualifed to become a starter at this point but he would definitely become our sixth man when the season starts. Assuming that he finds his shooting touch... 

Also, I wouldn't jump on the Ronny bandwagon so quick. He's been playing out of his mind the last couple of pre-season games, however, I think he needs to develop a dependable mid-range game to complement Kwame as the starting PF for the Lakers. Also his FT shooting needs improvement. (I wouldn't two starting bigs shooting around 60% or below at the charity stripe) But it's definitely a pleasant surprise to see him play so well, reminds me of Brian Grant's early years with the Kings/Blazers.

Anyways, even though we lost to the Kings last night, I'm really excited about this season. Can't wait to see #24 in action.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

All in all the sloppiest game of the preseason. Not discouraging though. Kings defense looks better than it has been in years, and we missed a lot of shots. And of course, we didnt have the big man or #24.

We finally made some freaking free-throws. I think D. Green got cut with his play yesterday. Farmar and Luke had their worst games of the preseason so far, and they still looked pretty decent. What else can be said about Ronny, this guy played great for 30 min yesterday, he is earning himself a spot in the rotation.

We look like we will have a alot of depth this year, something has been lacking in the past. Depth is good.


----------

